# 94 Maxima Misfire Cylinder 2?



## dolaf (Oct 20, 2004)

Just brought in the car to the shop the mechanic changed the wires rotor cap etc. and the problem is not fixed. He thinks it is the fuel injector. Here is the problem. 

The car is misfiring and the engine light is on. When I remove the spark plug wire on the bottom left the car does not react. There is spark. He told me to throw some techron in the tank and drive it around but that hasn't done much yet. 

Its a 1994 Maxima GXE.


Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------

